# Can a dump truck fit in a drive way?



## buffalonick (Aug 15, 2009)

Do many of you plow residential driveways, single driveways with dump trucks? Can something like a 550 fit down a driveway with a straight plow?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

it can its just not ideal for visibility and maneuverability especially when it comes to backing out on to the road. I do a couple drives in a dump truck and its a pain in the butt. so its not totally impossible


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Depends on the size of the driveway and type of dump truck.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

I use a 1ton dump, driveways only. With the west coast mirrors I dont miss looking over my shoulder. Also like 2cor said, size and type.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

sure can........


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't use anything over a 1 ton if it were me. Reason being, the larger trucks usually have the back filled with salt, or stone for weight. Residental drives aren't usually poured, or layed in thick enough to support the weight of larger dump trucks. So you might crack the drive. Then what monry you make plowing for the season, will just go to replace drives in the spring. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Rc2505;1028925 said:


> I wouldn't use anything over a 1 ton if it were me. Reason being, the larger trucks usually have the back filled with salt, or stone for weight. Residental drives aren't usually poured, or layed in thick enough to support the weight of larger dump trucks. So you might crack the drive. Then what monry you make plowing for the season, will just go to replace drives in the spring. Just my opinion.


This is very true. I cracked the piss out of my drive just with my truck and the loaded landscape trailer going over it. Most drives are about 4 inches thick, although there are some that are thicker. My grandpa's drive is about 10" since his motor home weighs 35,000 lbs loaded and he drives that over it. But those are a rarity. I would say do it, just be very careful with it. Wouldnt hurt to take a shovel before the season starts, dig a small hole on the side of the drive to see how thick the concrete is. Sounds like a hassle, but I would rather dig a small hole instead of replacing a whole drive out of my pocket.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow u guys up here pour your drives thick mine down in florida which is asphalt is only 2 inches thick...as a matter of fact when i was building roads in sub-divisions down there the roads in the sub division all accept the main boulevard were only 2 inches of asphalt with 6 inches of lime rock for a base and 2 inches of stabilized clay. as for concrete drives i think the norm down there for 4-6 inches but asphalt was 2-3 and no real base or sub-grade. i drove just about anything over my driveway cars,trucks, tractor trailers but then again nothing sat on the drive way very long i would always pull off in the dirt


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

we run an f-550 with a fullsize 8611 in some driveways that suvs would be tight. with the right driver who knows his route and proper weight and 4x4 it can be done. still would rather my f-250 for drives though


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Depends on the driver and how fast he is driving...go fast enough and a dump truck will fit anywhere....lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Like everybody else said it depends on the size of the driveway. You could fit an F-550 in most of driveways I plow. But it would be a pain in the a$$ for most of the driveways I plow.


----------

